# Custom x264 build for Windows



## Ramani (Jan 13, 2018)

Hello,

We have a custom x264 version catered to our backend needs. I am trying to build it for Windows and use it with OBS. I was able to build x264.lib with mingw-w64/msys following the instructions at:

http://www.ayobamiadewole.com/Blog/How-to-build-x264-or-libx264.dll-in-Windows

But when I run OBS, it fails to load obs-x264.dll (most probably due to something wrong with x264.lib).
Is the original Visual Studio project that was used to build the x264 Windows dependency files available in git? 
Any pointers on how to rebuild x264 will be great!


----------



## R1CH (Jan 13, 2018)

obs-x264.dll is the internal OBS plugin for using x264. You want to replace libx264-xxx.dll but be careful to make sure it's ABI compatible unless you want to rebuild obs-x264 also.


----------



## Ramani (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks. I built libx264-xxx.dll and replaced it under DepsPath/bin. But still obs-x264 fails to load. I also tried renaming it to libx264.dll but it didn't help. I also built x264.lib and replaced it. What am I missing?


----------



## Ramani (Jan 13, 2018)

I built the dll under MinGW environment. In that case, do I need to copy anything from MinGW?


----------

